# any guides to 5th edition tau?



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

I'm not new to 40k (well been collecting and painting for 10 years but have literally never played a game.) And I've picked up a tau army to begin dominating for the greater good.

So I was wondering if anyone had any links to good tau 5th edition guides. I've scoured this and several other sites including two tau specific sites and every last guide is written with 4th edition rules in mind. Most of them are about tricks using certain units to block for other units and such and offer advice that seems to be completely against 5th edition rules.

It seems to me that the rules in 5th must have made a huge impact on tau play since all of the strategies rely on the old LoS and CC rules to deny hits.

any links would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Tau online has one http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php?topic=69422.0 It's more of a list of dirty tricks, but I'm sure if you have a look around there will be another thread on there with more tactics.
I haven't really changed my tactics due to the new rules, it's basically just stand and shoot then last minute objective rush in my case. The new CC rule meaning no consolidating straight along my gun line has helped tremendously though.


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

thanks man.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

First: do not go to ATT
Second: send a message to Underground Heretic, he's a good friend, and his army is currently a bastard to face.
Third: Pathfinders are your friend, but they aren't very necessary if you give your Suits BS4 and twin-linked weapons.


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

dumb question, what ATT?


and do you find giving them BS4 and twin link more effective than fireknife(I hope I'm remembering what that's called correctly)with multi-tracker?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Advanced Tau tactica another website
ATT isn't that bad they are just a bit stuck up in my opinion 
post a list on the army list section
and definitely message underground heretic he is a great player and a nice guy
To be honest for me 5th ed didnt change much for me
The big impact was
1) Railguns got a hell of alot better with the value of ap1 increasing the chance of destroying. Strength 10 increases the chances of getting a penetrating hit
2) You cant consolidate into a new combat
Means we get one round of shooting to destroy the enemy if they reach our lines and if you dont play a mobile force, thats bad news
3) Troops became very important. So fire warriors and kroot became important. 
Remember kroot can infiltrate
Infiltrate them and contest and objective in one of the last turns. Can tip the battle your way
Whilst devilfishes also became vey important as fire warriors need to be more mobile
4) LOS means you can protect your fire warriors with transports and gundrones or kroot


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

Ok so i've got a question for you guys who've been nice enough to not ridicule my noobness and help out.

I've read several times that for mobile FW you should give them carbines instead of rifles. but when I look at the rules the rifles are rapid fire and the carbines are assault-1. So in my logic the rifles are still better mobile because even when moving you get two shots instead of the carbines which get 1 shot whether you move or not.

I know I'm wrong on this because I don't know what the heck I'm doing, but could someone explain to me why my logic is flawed and why the carbines are better if you're moving even though they have less shots?


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

18 inch range. If you're trying to be mobile on foot (which I would reccommend against, but do as you like) the carbines can fire and keep you out of charge range of non-fleet enemies. The pulse rifles, obviously need to be within 12", which places you at serious risk of a counter charge.

Honestly, don't bother with the carbines on fire warriors. Pinning has been a gimmick in my experience unless shooting at guard, eldar, or tau - who you're going to want the range against anyway.

If you have the pulse rifles, let's say you get one round of shooting at about 27". The enemy runs next turn, gets to within 18" if they're lucky. At that point, you want to either backpedal and then rapid fire the next turn, or push up and rapid fire them this turn. Either way, you get more shots off total than with the equivalent two rounds of pulse carbine shots.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I used to have 48 Firewarriors, not a single one had a pulse carbine. I used to be apart of ATT, and yes they are REALLY stuck up. Very helpful, but it is very much the case of "I am trying to see your point of view, but I just can't get my head that far up my ass."

FOF (Fish of Fury) still works right?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I played Tau a lot through 3rd and 4th editions. Quite a lot has changed in 5th.

I used to take a lot of fireknife suits, and I still rate them as the best version. However, they suffered from the LoS rulesand can nnow be shot at when they would previously have been able to hide.

Fire warriors in devilfish are now more important than ever. The fish are better, if given disruption pods, though there's a general shift away from SMS towards having gun drones on them. I always used a lot of kroot, and still would, but you do need fire warriors for their mobility. Never on foot though. Kroot massively outclass fire warriors without a devilfish.

A successful army in 5th is built around troops, with other units taken to do the stuff that troops can't do. Your non-troop choices should be focussed on killing tanks, transports and monstrous creatures, as these are the things your fire warriors and kroot can't deal with. Missile pods are great against almost all transports, and their rate of fire means the suffer less to cover saves than rail guns sometimes do. You do want several railguns though, to crack open heavy tanks. Plasma rifles are fantastic too, and you can also take the occasional melta gun.

On the whole though, avoid gearing your suits and vehicles to kill infantry. Just take more of your own infantry for that task, and they will also claim objectives for you. Minimise burst cannons, flamers etc, and never take an ion cannon on a hammerhead. Just take a unit of 20 kroot instead, and see which kills the most marines.


----------

